# horizontal router table plans



## fireboy (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm putting together plans to build a horizontal router table, mostly to do
raised panels and any other work that can be done on a horizontal router table.
I want to take advantage of the horizontal router bits for doing panels.

One of the features I've noticed on the horizontal tables, that I have seen
pictures of is that they all have what I feels is an excess amount of up and
down travel to the router table top.

I don't want to limit myself if I can help it. So........ if you know, or can
think of reasons that I might be routing more than 4 inches above the top of
the table I'd like to hear form you. Yes, I also have a vertical router table.

Getting this input will help to plan the horizontal router table from as many
prospectives as I can, this will determin my final drawing/plan for building
it. I Thank you for reading my post and for any input given in advance!


----------



## allthunbs (May 14, 2008)

OK, is the router bit horizontal or the table top?

If the table top is horizontal, I've set all by tables to 36" which is a nice working height for me (5'10"). My table top is 2'x4' and 1" thick MDF with a laminate cover. I use the Oak-Park baseplate which is recessed into the table top. This gives me a large surface that I can attach fences, route large pieces and handle just about any routing job 

However, I'm more interested in your "vertical" table. Can you post a picture?


----------



## Stevenbr (May 18, 2008)

*Horizontal router table plans*

:thumbsup:If you could give me your e-mail I will send you a link to a Fine Woodworking plan. I am building one myself. Very inexpensive.

You can try to go to www.finewoodworking.com then go to the tab "WORKSHOP" at the top of page. When you get there use the drop down menu "Shop Made Jigs and Fixtures" and select "Router Jigs".
Scroll all the way down to the bottom and select page # "5".
The fourth selection will be "Horizontal Router Table".

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There may be occasion to rout higher than 4". Not too often if at all. The higher you go the more likely you'll get some movement unless the jig is structured very strong.

Ran across this simple horizontal table assembly that would be real easy to make.
.


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

That's an awesomely simple design, Love IT! (Can you tell I'm into custom tools?)


----------



## rusty crusty (May 22, 2008)

*Square peg*

Graphiti,
If the peg wont go get a bigger hammer:laughing:


----------



## tmuli (Mar 12, 2008)

I made a horizontal router based on the one in Yeung Chan's book "Classic joints with power tools" I didn't like the idea of having the router mounting board just clamped in the workbench, so I connected it to the base and made a jack screw that I use to adjust the height of the bit. I've used it quite a bit in the past 5 years and it works great.
http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii174/iretsu/horizontalmortiser.jpg


----------

